# Hi from Indonesia



## argado (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi everyone. Maybe you never hear my country. But did you know Bali is a part of Indonesia?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi. I am fully aware of Bali and it being part of Indonesia! Beautiful country. Welcome on VI Control. Kind regards from The Netherlands.


----------



## Tralen (Jan 11, 2022)

Welcome, my friend! Glad to see someone else from near the Equator.

Cheers from Brazil!


----------



## argado (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you for all senior member


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Jan 11, 2022)

Hai, apakabar !!


----------



## argado (Jan 12, 2022)

Jackdnp121 said:


> Hai, apakabar !!


Kabar baik Jack


----------



## Jackdnp121 (Jan 12, 2022)

argado said:


> Kabar baik Jack



I did a 10 months Hotel residence keyboard gig in Bali and Jakarta before 

love that place 

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## darcvision (Jan 12, 2022)

Halo, salam kenal
selamat datang di vi control...
i also from indonesia too, so it's nice to see indonesian people come to this forum


----------



## ok_tan (Jan 12, 2022)

Hi...selamat datang. I am a swiss living on java.
Kamu dari mana?


----------



## abirakari (Jan 25, 2022)

argado said:


> Hi everyone. Maybe you never hear my country. But did you know Bali is a part of Indonesia?


شقق للبيع في اسطنبول 
Welcome, my friend!


----------



## argado (Jan 28, 2022)

darcvision said:


> Halo, salam kenal
> selamat datang di vi control...
> i also from indonesia too, so it's nice to see indonesian people come to this forum


Halo bro. So i'm not alone here ya


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 28, 2022)

argado said:


> . . .So i'm not alone here ya


Warm welcome, @argado --on VI-Control, you are never alone.
Have fun!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 28, 2022)

argado said:


> Hi everyone. Maybe you never hear my country. But did you know Bali is a part of Indonesia?


Hello argado, it's lovely to meet you. I hope you have fun here. Ask any questions you like, offer any opinions you have. We all learn from each other that way. For lots of people here, English is a second or third language, but we mostly get by!

I'm from a small island country off the coast of Europe called England. It's alright; we share the island with much nicer countries. We like to talk about the weather.

Don't be too impressed by the label 'Senior Member', it just means we've been active here for a while - some longer than others. 

I have a tendency to make bad jokes, so please forgive me if I don't always make sense!


----------



## Alfeus Aditya (Jan 28, 2022)

Asyik, banyak orang indonesia jg ternyata


----------

